# looking for coyote hunters Washtenaw County



## spud boy (Jan 18, 2018)

Over past year we have coyotes taking over wooded areas surrounding our neighborhood, golf course, and local preschool.

Am wondering if there are any volunteer or commercial services in the area that could assist in taking them out.

Any thoughts/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Check you PM box spud.


----------



## spud boy (Jan 18, 2018)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Check you PM box spud.


thank you jj, i will forward your contact info to the HOA

i am not sure how the property lines go in the surrounding area, am wondering if there is a minimum setback zone that you have to be away from any residential houses in order to hunt them?


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

This from the guide online, almost everything you need to know, but Washtenaw has special restrictions, your HOA will have to research.


----------



## EricM (Sep 15, 2017)

Pm your way


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

IF I'M READING IT RIGHT - I'M INTERESTED IN TAKING OUT SOME OF YOUR COYOTES!
734-699-6634


----------

